# my otos got fungus what is best course of action?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 3 in a 5 gal QT w/sponge filter. Did a 25% wc this morning because spoiled food (I'm trying to find something they will eat- already cleaned all algae off decor). Tested the water, Ammonia was 0.25 and one looked had reddish gills so I did another partial wc- 40% this time- to bring it down, also gently rinsed the sponge of the filter in tank water, it had lots of debris on the sides. Maybe that was overdoing it? Tested water again but the Ammonia had gone *up* to 0.5. I am _very_ certain I dechlorinated the water, I use Prime it neutralizes Ammonia too.

One of the fish was not moving all day. When nudged by another fish it rolled over stiff. I thought it dead, but when I scooped out of tank in a cup, it was still breathing. Had fuzzy white stuff on its body and tail that I didn't see until up so close. Put it back in (couldn't stand to see it die right there but I think it didn't have a chance) dosed the tank w/furazolidone (tetra fungus cure) the other two look a little better now. Fins no longer clamped, one is active the other not and has fungus on his sides. The worst one died soon after. 

Was the dying fish adding Ammonia to the water, is that why it went up after I did the wc? 

Now I've got meds in the tank for the remaining two, but I'm worried about the Ammonia level. Is it more important to keep the Ammonia down, or keep the meds in there? if I do yet another wc to refresh the water, I'll have to dose again relevant to how much water+meds I removed, right?

I am going to the pet store soon- should I get some primafix or melafix or triple sulfa? those are the meds they have that I think might help w/the fungus but I really don't know which one is best. I thought malachite green but I don't know which med has that in it?

what should I do now?


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just need to know what to do, if anyone can help. The remaining two fish are no longer clamped fins, but one is motionless (he had fungus), the other swimming up and down the walls fast.

I took the dead fish out thought that would resolve ammonia problem, but then forgot to test the water before adding medication. Now I can't test ammonia because the meds color the water so I can't read the results. I don't know if its still high. But I'm pretty sure my bio filter is still ok because I had nitrate readings and zero nitrite. 

What is more likely to kill them- the ammonia, or the fungus? Should I leave it alone for the course of the meds (4 days) or do total water change to get clean, and hope I can reacclimate them? (This to me seems the more drastic action so I've let them alone but worried possibility of ammonia poisoning)


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for replying. 

I am using the API Master Freshwater Test Kit. I use Prime to condition. Yes, my tapwater has 2ppm Ammonia- I tested it before- so now I always put double dose of Prime in (I tested that too, to see what amount of Prime would neutralize the ammonia from tap).

I know the otos tend to be sensitive and die off for no reason... so it was a long shot I guess. But good news- I only lost one, the other two are improving, are eating now too. I treated with Tetra Fungus Guard and it looks like all the fungus is gone. 

Now their last day of meds was yesterday- I did the recommended 25% water change, but don't have carbon to replace into filter- its a sponge filter- so should I continue to do partial water changes to remove rest of the medication? My idea was to do a 10% water change once a day, or even twice (morn and eve) until the water is clear- does this sound appropriate?

Also, I plan to leave the Otos in QT for another week to be sure they don't come down with something else- should it be even longer? I am anxious to get them into the home tank where all the algae growth is for them...


----------

